# advice on my next phone.



## somkun (Mar 22, 2012)

So I am completely at a loss as to what to do for my next phone... With VZ taking away my unlimited data, I don't know if i want to continue with them. I figured you guys would have a better idea than I would

I don't intend to get a new phone till October-ish, so next seasons models are fair game.
It needs to have decent service in Seattle area (Washington, United States)

the big things:
* Unlimited Data
* Keyboard
* 4G

would be nice
* Battery Life

thanks in advance


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Honestly, there are still so many phones yet to release that I doubt you'll really be making up your mind just yet. That said, I haven't seen any new phones coming out with a keyboard, and I like you would prefer that.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

If i were ditching vzw id be getting an unlocked international SGSIII exynos quad


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

nocoast said:


> If i were ditching vzw id be getting an unlocked international SGSIII exynos quad


^ This! But in October who knows what will be out!


----------



## nodixe (Aug 27, 2011)

My plan is to early upgrade asap to lock in unlmtd data for 2 yr contract. Then if they change my plan mid summer I will cancel contract w/o early termination fee and then I will look at the sweet tech across the pond...

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

The only phones that meet your requirements are the Droid 4 and the Samsung Stratosphere. The 4 is crap on battery life but should be getting the option to have VZ replace it with an extended batt and keep your warranty intact.


----------

